# Exchange with Scarbelly



## justpassingthru (May 8, 2011)

As Gary explained in his thread we were talking about my lack of natural casings and he was so kind to respond to my need, we agreed on an exchange and here is a group shot of the great items he sent.








Here are the "priceless" casings, I have accumulated so many sausage recipes it's hard to decide what to make first.







This was a pleasant surprise, I have read about members using Paul's rub and the great taste and wished I could try it, Gary provided that opportunity for me.







When Gary said he would send me some of his own roasted coffee I turned somersaults, most of the coffee here is instant and the whole bean coffee we have is extremely strong like espresso, Gary's smells very good, I can't wait to try it.







Thank you so much Gary for talking such good care of me, I'm truly blessed and will enjoy these items immensely, next weekend will be be a sausage extravaganza with some great coffee besides,

but...., I'm not the only one you have blessed!!!

This is my Belle, she immediately claimed the newspaper packing that was in the box.







It was like catnip to her, she gathered it all together under "her" table.







Finally she was tired, this is just before she went to sleep among her treasure.







She woke up later and I heard her "rustling" in her paper, but she had become camera shy so this was taken on the sly.







Gary, thank you very much for the pleasure your kindness and generosity has given me.

Gene


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 8, 2011)

Gene, you are in for a treat. Gary's coffee is excellent.


----------



## fpnmf (May 8, 2011)

What a great bunch of folks here!!

   Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 8, 2011)

Hey Gene

I am so glad those casings made it thru customs. Hope you enjoy the coffee and the casings.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 8, 2011)

Hope you like the rub Gene...


----------



## justpassingthru (May 8, 2011)

Thanks all for commenting,

Gary, ...customs, they didn't even open the box and only charged me $.70. LOL

Paul I'm sure I will, I'm going to check out what's in the freezer to try it on.

Gene


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2011)

Awesome.............


----------



## scarbelly (May 8, 2011)

You guys need to check out my post to see what an amazing package I got from Gene


----------



## venture (May 10, 2011)

Now I see the other half.  "The rest of the story" as Paul Harvey used to say.

No question we have a great forum with some wonderful people here!

Thanks to you both, in particular for what you bring to us.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 10, 2011)

Boykjo, Venture, thank you for the kind words.

Gene


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Very cool. What a nice little community we have here. Can't wait to see some sausage and Q-View Gene. Do they grow that vanilla in Tahiti?

Yeah, there ain't nothing like a good cup of coffee.


----------



## scarbelly (May 10, 2011)

alelover said:


> Very cool. What a nice little community we have here. Can't wait to see some sausage and Q-View Gene. Do they grow that vanilla in Tahiti?
> 
> Yeah, there ain't nothing like a good cup of coffee.


Tahitian vanilla is some of the best in the world. I am with you on the qview of some great sausage


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Really. Back when I was part owner of a homebrew store we sold a lot of vanilla beams. They were all from Madagascar. I didn't know about Tahiti's little secrets.


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2011)

nice trade guys............gary is good peeps!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 11, 2011)

Gary is correct, Tahitian vanilla is one of the best in the world, there is an American here that produces vanilla products, unfortunately he can't get enough and he has to import some from outside of Tahiti, so sad, vanilla is very easy to grow, basically all you  have to do is plant it.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

Looks like you both made out great on the exchange!

Wonder why customs wasn't a PITA this time.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 11, 2011)

Very Cool, You Guys!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

PS: Love the kitty!

Funny how they like newspaper so much.

Ours (Smokey) likes to lay on the paper while I'm trying to read it!!!!

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments Bear and Todd.

Bear, there is a new sheriff in town and he's rounding up the crooks and tossing them in jail, all of the Government employees are very cautious now, they don't want to do anything that might bring attention to themselves (such as making us pay 200% tax on our goods that went into their pockets) that might start an investigation.

Yep, Belle is a paper sitter too and it has to be the one I'm working on, ...they must be cousins.  LOL

Gene


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Gary is correct, Tahitian vanilla is one of the best in the world, there is an American here that produces vanilla products, unfortunately he can't get enough and he has to import some from outside of Tahiti, so sad, vanilla is very easy to grow, basically all you  have to do is plant it.
> 
> Gene


My future in-laws fund a school in Haiti (my fiancee's grandfather built it many many years ago) and I have a constant supply of vanilla from Haiti.  It is amazing that it tastes much different from the pure extract you get in the US and even much more different from the fresh beans you can buy.  I had to get used to it because it really changes the flavor of baked goods and my homemade maple syrup.


----------



## justpassingthru (May 8, 2011)

As Gary explained in his thread we were talking about my lack of natural casings and he was so kind to respond to my need, we agreed on an exchange and here is a group shot of the great items he sent.








Here are the "priceless" casings, I have accumulated so many sausage recipes it's hard to decide what to make first.







This was a pleasant surprise, I have read about members using Paul's rub and the great taste and wished I could try it, Gary provided that opportunity for me.







When Gary said he would send me some of his own roasted coffee I turned somersaults, most of the coffee here is instant and the whole bean coffee we have is extremely strong like espresso, Gary's smells very good, I can't wait to try it.







Thank you so much Gary for talking such good care of me, I'm truly blessed and will enjoy these items immensely, next weekend will be be a sausage extravaganza with some great coffee besides,

but...., I'm not the only one you have blessed!!!

This is my Belle, she immediately claimed the newspaper packing that was in the box.







It was like catnip to her, she gathered it all together under "her" table.







Finally she was tired, this is just before she went to sleep among her treasure.







She woke up later and I heard her "rustling" in her paper, but she had become camera shy so this was taken on the sly.







Gary, thank you very much for the pleasure your kindness and generosity has given me.

Gene


----------



## smokinstevo27 (May 8, 2011)

Gene, you are in for a treat. Gary's coffee is excellent.


----------



## fpnmf (May 8, 2011)

What a great bunch of folks here!!

   Craig


----------



## scarbelly (May 8, 2011)

Hey Gene

I am so glad those casings made it thru customs. Hope you enjoy the coffee and the casings.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 8, 2011)

Hope you like the rub Gene...


----------



## justpassingthru (May 8, 2011)

Thanks all for commenting,

Gary, ...customs, they didn't even open the box and only charged me $.70. LOL

Paul I'm sure I will, I'm going to check out what's in the freezer to try it on.

Gene


----------



## boykjo (May 8, 2011)

Awesome.............


----------



## scarbelly (May 8, 2011)

You guys need to check out my post to see what an amazing package I got from Gene


----------



## venture (May 10, 2011)

Now I see the other half.  "The rest of the story" as Paul Harvey used to say.

No question we have a great forum with some wonderful people here!

Thanks to you both, in particular for what you bring to us.

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 10, 2011)

Boykjo, Venture, thank you for the kind words.

Gene


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Very cool. What a nice little community we have here. Can't wait to see some sausage and Q-View Gene. Do they grow that vanilla in Tahiti?

Yeah, there ain't nothing like a good cup of coffee.


----------



## scarbelly (May 10, 2011)

alelover said:


> Very cool. What a nice little community we have here. Can't wait to see some sausage and Q-View Gene. Do they grow that vanilla in Tahiti?
> 
> Yeah, there ain't nothing like a good cup of coffee.


Tahitian vanilla is some of the best in the world. I am with you on the qview of some great sausage


----------



## alelover (May 10, 2011)

Really. Back when I was part owner of a homebrew store we sold a lot of vanilla beams. They were all from Madagascar. I didn't know about Tahiti's little secrets.


----------



## chefrob (May 10, 2011)

nice trade guys............gary is good peeps!


----------



## justpassingthru (May 11, 2011)

Gary is correct, Tahitian vanilla is one of the best in the world, there is an American here that produces vanilla products, unfortunately he can't get enough and he has to import some from outside of Tahiti, so sad, vanilla is very easy to grow, basically all you  have to do is plant it.

Gene


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

Looks like you both made out great on the exchange!

Wonder why customs wasn't a PITA this time.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 11, 2011)

Very Cool, You Guys!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2011)

PS: Love the kitty!

Funny how they like newspaper so much.

Ours (Smokey) likes to lay on the paper while I'm trying to read it!!!!

Bear


----------



## justpassingthru (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments Bear and Todd.

Bear, there is a new sheriff in town and he's rounding up the crooks and tossing them in jail, all of the Government employees are very cautious now, they don't want to do anything that might bring attention to themselves (such as making us pay 200% tax on our goods that went into their pockets) that might start an investigation.

Yep, Belle is a paper sitter too and it has to be the one I'm working on, ...they must be cousins.  LOL

Gene


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Gary is correct, Tahitian vanilla is one of the best in the world, there is an American here that produces vanilla products, unfortunately he can't get enough and he has to import some from outside of Tahiti, so sad, vanilla is very easy to grow, basically all you  have to do is plant it.
> 
> Gene


My future in-laws fund a school in Haiti (my fiancee's grandfather built it many many years ago) and I have a constant supply of vanilla from Haiti.  It is amazing that it tastes much different from the pure extract you get in the US and even much more different from the fresh beans you can buy.  I had to get used to it because it really changes the flavor of baked goods and my homemade maple syrup.


----------

